# The Best 7 String Guitar For METAL



## staples4444 (Apr 20, 2008)

ITS THIS SIMPLE, NAME WHAT 7 STRING YOU THINK IS BEST 

IF U CANT NAME ONE THEN LEAVE

thanks.


----------



## TimSE (Apr 20, 2008)

Not a huge fan myself but the first thing that really came to mind for METAL was 
Ibanez xyphos7


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 20, 2008)

Full custom?
Price range helps dude, but as a value for the money thing, I wanna say the Loomis
AshbodyWINWINWINWINWINWINWIN


----------



## Edroz (Apr 20, 2008)

buy the cheapest piece of shit 7 you can find and throw EMGs in it...

this thread is ridiculous. you can have the most "METAL" guitar on the planet, but it will only be as good as the amp it's going through and the player...

are you asking what guitar LOOKS "Metal"? or can get a "good" "metal" tone? all of this is purely subjective.

this thread =


----------



## ghoti (Apr 20, 2008)

Whatever you find the most comfortable to play, plus EMG's, Blackouts or other high-output active (or sometimes not) pickups and a good amp. Done.


----------



## staples4444 (Apr 20, 2008)

ghoti said:


> Whatever you find the most comfortable to play, plus EMG's, Blackouts or other high-output active (or sometimes not) pickups and a good amp. Done.


 

NOTICE
you are missing the point in the thread!!

im doing a survey to find out whats the most popular 7 string on the market for metalheads 

if u dont have a guitar to share then dont talk read the damn thing 

thanks


----------



## Edroz (Apr 20, 2008)

staples4444 said:


> NOTICE
> you are missing the point in the thread!!
> 
> im doing a survey to find out whats the most popular 7 string on the market for metalheads
> ...




your attempted neg rep doesn't affect me at all btw 


please go back to youtube or HC.


----------



## Uber Mega (Apr 20, 2008)

This dude must be fresh off the Petrucci forums! Anyways, this surely comes close


----------



## Edroz (Apr 20, 2008)

Uber Mega said:


> This dude must be fresh off the Petrucci forums! Anyways, this surely comes close



Uber Mega gets it! if you have you have the balls to walk out on stage with a Hello Kitty guitar, you are more "METAL" than i


----------



## Groff (Apr 20, 2008)

Anything that's black, and has high output pups.

Take your pick of pretty much ANY Ibanez or schecter 7.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Apr 20, 2008)

an ibby


----------



## Lee (Apr 20, 2008)

This is like asking "what's the best car for going up hills?"


----------



## Uber Mega (Apr 20, 2008)

Lee said:


> This is like asking "what's the best car for going up hills?"



Easy, that's a no-brainer:






This thing packs some serious torque.


----------



## stuh84 (Apr 20, 2008)

Uber Mega said:


> Easy, that's a no-brainer:



My uncle tipped one of them over going round a corner once. I wish I was there to laugh


----------



## Lee (Apr 20, 2008)

Uber Mega said:


> Easy, that's a no-brainer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

That rep was from me, I just forgot to put my name at the end


----------



## Uber Mega (Apr 20, 2008)

Lee said:


> That rep was from me, I just forgot to put my name at the end



 that's some beastly auto-mobile right there.


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 20, 2008)

Jesus guys, i thought the question was silly too, but i just gave him the guitar Id prefer valuewise for playing metal. Give the poor guy a break


----------



## Edroz (Apr 20, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> Jesus guys, i thought the question was silly too, but i just gave him the guitar Id prefer valuewise for playing metal. Give the poor guy a break



but Max, clearly you didn't READ! he wants the best 7 string for METAL! he didn't ask for value


----------



## wes225 (Apr 20, 2008)

staples4444 said:


> NOTICE
> you are missing the point in the thread!!
> 
> im doing a survey to find out whats the most popular 7 string on the market for metalheads
> ...


ok bud. dont come into a forum with well respected people n tell them what to do. if your gunna be a fucking asshole about then fuckoff cuntbag. you deserve to be banned.



besides you dirtbag. there isnt a clear favorite

schecter
ibanez
agile


----------



## Uber Mega (Apr 20, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> Jesus guys, i thought the question was silly too, but i just gave him the guitar Id prefer valuewise for playing metal. Give the poor guy a break



That Hello Kitty guitar screams metal! Just LOOK at that thing, bridge humbucker!? fuck yeah 

Alright, sorry OP/Staples4444...I didn't want to be a lame predictable fanboy: Blackmachine get's my vote for most metal axe. Black: check, Brutal Name: check, Spikey Headstock: check, Monster Pickups: check (bareknuckles/EMGs etc), Black: check check  Fanboy: check.


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 20, 2008)

Uber Mega said:


> This dude must be fresh off the Petrucci forums! Anyways, this surely comes close





Edroz said:


> Uber Mega gets it! if you have you have the balls to walk out on stage with a Hello Kitty guitar, you are more "METAL" than i





The Hello Kitty guitar has the metal fury of a million Valkyries.


----------



## amonb (Apr 20, 2008)

To the thread starter: You're a douche.

To answer the thread starter's question: A tennis racquet strung with 0.70s


----------



## Vision (Apr 20, 2008)

I just bought a pink Fender guitar over the weekend. 

(you have no idea how close I came to doing a picstory on it)


----------



## Uber Mega (Apr 20, 2008)

Vision said:


> I just bought a pink Fender guitar over the weekend.
> 
> (you have no idea how close I came to doing a picstory on it)



Sweet! Any pics?


----------



## Chris (Apr 20, 2008)

staples4444 said:


> ITS THIS SIMPLE, NAME WHAT 7 STRING YOU THINK IS BEST
> 
> IF U CANT NAME ONE THEN LEAVE
> 
> thanks.



a) Don't post in all caps.

b) Hardly the best way to introduce yourself to the community.

Perhaps you should leave, but in any case, search.


----------



## Chris (Apr 20, 2008)

staples4444 said:


> if u dont have a guitar to share then dont talk read the damn thing
> 
> thanks



Read the "damn" forum rules, or you're gone.


----------

